# install package from dvd without internet



## C91 (Mar 8, 2013)

Hi,

I install the last FreeBSD-Version. Now I will install KDE4. But I have no internet-connection and will do it directly from the DVD. How can I do this?


----------



## bkouhi (Mar 8, 2013)

`# mkdir /cdrom`
`# mount -t cd9660 /dev/cd0 /cdrom`
`# cd /cdrom/packages/All`
`# pkg_add kde-4.8.4.tbz`
`# echo 'hald_enable="YES"' >> /etc/rc.conf`
`# echo 'dbus_enable="YES"' >> /etc/rc.conf`
`# echo 'kdm4_enable="YES"' >> /etc/rc.conf`
`# echo -e "proc\t/proc\tprocfs\trw\t0\t0" >> /etc/fstab`
`% echo "exec /usr/local/kde4/bin/startkde" > ~/.xinitrc`

/dev/cd0 is your cdrom drive.


----------



## C91 (Mar 8, 2013)

Thank you! I didn't know that I have to go to direct folder. Line3 + 4....

Now it works.


----------

